# IM SO EXCITED! Found a dream place for my goats



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So, most of you know, I board my goats, and im always having troubles with it...

Well my friend said I can move my goats to her house, I JUST need to get the materials. 

Which means fencing, posts, shelters, all that awesome stuff.

She livesin a super rural area, its like 15 minutes from any roadway, and her neighbors are not very close, so its a pretty cool place! I just need to tell her what I want

Heres what I have now!

I have a BIG pen for my girls, for all of the girls, then I have a buck pen, then a breeding pen to seperate the boys, I also have a kidding pen thats big enough for 2, or even to seperate, I also have a smaller pen for either a buck or for a kidding pen.

I was going to just tell her,
I need a doe pen and a buck pen. She has a barn so I think I can get her to let me use a couple stalls for kidding, I need to ask though.
So I will need to be able to seperate the boys for breeding,
My question is, I NEED a kidding pen correct? I know babies cant be in the big pen with all the girls?

I just want to have everything ready, all my plans, so that I can tell her and get this going!

IM SO EXCITED!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> My question is, I NEED a kidding pen correct? I know babies cant be in the big pen with all the girls?


 Yes... it is a good Idea.... :thumb:

...after the kids get bigger and you know the Does won't beat on the other kiddo's.... then....it will be OK to put all together..... :wink:

That is terrific... that your friend... is letting you put your goats there......congrats....sounds like... a nice place for them...... :hi5:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so excited for you...Wish I was closer..I love to build things...all mine things are already built.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK! Then I can either borrow a couple stalls or ask for an extra pen, she literly has like an unlimited space for her animals, so more pens is find just going to be more money which is fine, I want whats best for them!

OH and she used to work at a vets office, so she knows how to do EVERYTHING! And she said she would help me with shots and kidding and anything else I need

She has boer goaties....never had dairy goats before! Well wait...she had toggs!

Luckily I have some friends who will help build for me, IM HORRIBLE AT IT lol


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow togs....I love them post pics when you get them all moved...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

She doesnt have any anymore, just some mixes and then her boers!

I will take pics when I go to her house so everyone can see where my goats will be!

She lives in oroville so its going to be like a couple weeks before I can go


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Sounds awesome! :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

QUESTION!!!

Is 80x60 a big enough spot for the goats? Thats how big the pen is now....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should be...how many goats you putting in there?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

My girls, I will have like 10 probably, and a couple babies.

The bucks will go in another area. We are building them a bachelor pad!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If it is 80 feet x 60 feet then yes.... it is big enough....with 10 goats... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

How many goats, do you think I can fit in there?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't put anymore in there...then what you have now....as they will eat it down pretty quickly.... you will have to feed them.... cause the ones you have will eat it down.... in no time...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

There wouldnt be room for anymore?

Im not worried about food, just the room and how many can fit in there, id like to have more, but if not I can make it bigger


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They will have to have room to move around and you may get a worm load... overcrowding..... isn't a good thing ....so be careful..... so it is kinda limited... to a certain extent.......put the ones you have out there and see what would be comfortable .....play by ear and use your best judgment.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK thanks! I can make it bigger but that can be the space for now! We are going to make a baby doe pen too, so the younger ones will be happy and not have to get picked on!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds awesome! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That will work.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So that space is just for the girls, I realized, I only have 7 girls, thats including the juniors, im thinking what I will do is have that pen for the seniors, and then make another pen for the younger girls, and the boys already have a set up, its not that big, but my friend said she would let them out during the day so they can play!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is perfect.... :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Most of my girls are due from april to may, would they be ok going on this trip sometime in the next month? Im waiting for Jenny to kid, and then for her babies to get a little tough, then I want to move them!

I would move them now, but I could never do that to her, id rather wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my ...that is close ...  and there is risk ...that late in pregnancy.... if you can wait ...that would be good... but... it doesn't sound like you can.... :hug: 

The only thing I can say is...the driver has to be very careful....and the trailer ...should have plenty of soft bedding in there... the bullies... if any ...should be in there separate area... so ...they don't slam any preggo goats.... No slamming at all... Giving the Preggo Does..just before the trip....probiotic paste and nutradrench may help.... to illuminate stress load.... really small babies...are at risk of getting trampled unless you can separate them form the rest of the herd.... ...there is always risk.... :hug:

If it is a shorter trip... it is better than if.... you have to travel...many hours...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They arent going in a trailer!!

Dog crates, and some will just be in a van, we are transporting them in a van, so I will be sitting with them in the back, and we are going to make sure they all have enough space in the crates, and a coulple will just be held because they may get squished.

IF you really think its risky, I may be able to take a few now.....It will be a 2 hour drive, its usually less...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is risky anytime you move preggo goats.... but ...it sounds like... 2 hours drive isn't bad...and the way you are going to move them...especially if they have room to get up and turn around....it should be OK...it is up to you... if you want to move some now..... just make sure..... someone can watch them...at the new location ...especially with you not having access to them.... It is a tough decision to make that is for sure.... wait or not to wait.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well they are starting the pen right away, maybe right after Jenny kids, I will see if I can take them down, im just not sure, I DONT want to wait until may, its to risky, them being where they are now with no one watching them. My friend, I know will watch them, shes almost always home, and she knows what to do incase of an emergency.

I have alot of crates, and can make sure they all have enough space, I only have 5 girls that will be due....2 juniors and 3 seniors. The rest wont get bred until fall, so HOPEFULLY the move will be ok. Its not too far, and its not very bumpy, I dont want to risk something bad happening though. I think maybe I will talk to my friend and see what she wants to do, she did say she had some temperary pens incase I needed to move them asap


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What is a plus... they will be watched ...you need that...it makes you feel more comfortable....in case something happens... someone will be right there...that may be your best bet then... to move them safely now....the closer to kidding the more the risk...but ...do remember ....anytime you transport animals...anything.. can happen...just be very careful ...not to stress and bump around the animals.... 

Yes talk to your friend....I will pray that all works out to the better....and all will be OK.... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks! Ya The people where my goats are now....well...I dont want to be rude...so I wont really say but I NEED THEM MOVED ASAP! They are going downhill fast, and I know, they dont have alot of money, and they will be desperate soon, and may even try selling my goats

I have another question, my friend wants to know, if by moving my goats to her house, if anything, anykind of disease, can spread and get her goats sick? All of hers are very healthy, they are boers, and then some mixes.

They wont be in the same pen, and not very close to my pens, but is there any way I will bring sickness?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks! Ya The people where my goats are now....well...I dont want to be rude...so I wont really say but I NEED THEM MOVED ASAP! They are going downhill fast, and I know, they dont have alot of money, and they will be desperate soon, and may even try selling my goats


 ..Oh that isn't good.... :hug:



> I have another question, my friend wants to know, if by moving my goats to her house, if anything, anykind of disease, can spread and get her goats sick? All of hers are very healthy, they are boers, and then some mixes.


 If your goats... have been clean...no history of CL Bumps ..... or CAE...those are 2 big ones .... there are others ...but... it doesn't sound like.. your goats ...have been sick ...other than the norm...and have been treated for that .... worms or cocci....can be spread to her goats....but ...you have done the tests and know now.... that the counts are normal....so.... I don't really see an issue there.....There are other diseases .....but....if your goats and her goats are all healthy...and you are not putting them together anywayz........it should be really OK....it is a good idea ...to keep goats separate for at least 2 weeks anyway..... to make sure... they are not going to get sick...shipping fever can happen.... and Of course ...your preggo Does... shouldn't be subjected to the head butting championships...as it will stress them ....and...they may get hit in the belly.... not good....  
So ...bottom line is....if your goats have been healthy...for some time now....and her goats are healthy ...remember there are 2 sides here...hers have to have a healthy history as well........all.... should be A...OK..... :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First yes you can move the preggy girls

Second goats that are moved to a new area are always subject to getting a little stressed and then potentially sick. And what her goats are immune to yours may not and what yours are immune to hers may not so that's always a "risk" too


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok thanks guys!

Her goats are all really healthy, and we talked about it, we will just make sure they all stay seperate and have seperate tools and stuff, for a couple weeks, and if anyone gets sick then we will make sure to treat it.

I have a feeling everyone will be ok though...I HOPE


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I highly recommend having probios and nutri drench and vetrx on hand

GIve everyone a couple cc of nutri drench before moving and some Probios. At the first sign of sickness (respiratory) put a couple drops of vetrx in their nose or mouth.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK!!

I will give everyone some Nutri drench before the move, and then Probios after? Do I give the babies some too?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes ....I would... :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Same amount for the babies right? And for the preggos? Just want to make sure everyone gets the right amount....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

With probiotic yes...with the nutradrench ...I believe... it says dosage on the bottle.... which is different for a adult then a kid.....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok, awesome, thanks!

Last time we moved them everyone was fine, so im hoping they are fine this time also


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should be OK... :wink: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give adults 6-10cc and then kids 3-5cc depending on weight and age. 

Probios after move is a good idea


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Lovely....now I need to go buy more stuff LOL

I feel bad now, I dont want anyone to get sick


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OKKKK

We are having MAJOR problems with the place im at now

So the move is being bumped up, to this weekend.

We arent very ready, BUT anyplace is safer then the place they are now. 

The bucks will be in a front pasture, with knee high grass and tons of shelter! They will be very happy

The girls are going to be in another pen, its going to be a little smaller, just until we finish, I think we are doing everything this weekend.

Im just SO GLAD they are leaving, I cant have them there anylonger. BUT of course Jenny still hasnt kidded and I REALLY need her to kid so we can make sure the babies are going to be ok for the ride. I will be holding them in my lap for the drive.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Temporary conditions will be OK.... til your finished.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thank goodness then!

Jenny, IF she kids, will be in her own area, with some grass, so she should be happy!

Im just so nervous, so I begged my friend to let us go this weekend, so now we are going sunday woooooo

Its supossed to rain like all week, and maybe saturday, but hopefully sunday will be good, we really need to have ok weather that day so we can move them.

Im a little worried about Jenny though, since shes not progressing, she neeeeeeds to kid, like SOON! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know..........things should be OK.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOOOO we are moving tomorrow!!!

REALLY nervous about Jenny, but I cant hold off moving, and I cant leave her....UGH

But anyway,
Since not everything is ready, the goats will have to have dog houses as shelters, will that be ok? Its just temperary until we build them a little shelter.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the move - I'm sure everything will be fine. 

Dog houses are fine


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ok good thanks!

Its only for a little while, they are extra large ones, and we will have a bunch in the doe pen, we are putting 2 in the buck pen for the 2 boys and then one for jenny who will be by herself.

I even found a few nice feed stores near me woooooooo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Congrats on the move - I'm sure everything will be fine.
> 
> Dog houses are fine


 I agree...it's OK... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks that makes me feel alot better when you guys approve lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like you have it all figured out!  

My buck's house is temporary - pallets and tarp, and it works GREAT! Sore to the eye, hehe.... but he has plenty of space, and even has a hay feeder in there!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Right now my bucks have a big dog house, with a tarp, has worked great, there new area will be 40x50. Hopes thats big enough! They are going to have TONS of grass....

Girls will be 80x60, for now....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds great! You'll have to get pics of your set up to share  
We built our barn out of pallets, yep I am the pallet queen hehe! We built the frame with them, and then put siding on. We made an addition late last year, and going to add on more to it. I can't wait to get it done! We've saved a lot of $$ using the pallets, and they are very sturdy. I use them for everything!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I will take pics tomorrow haha

I wanted to try pallets, maybe when we make the final pens....
Im happy it works for you though, makes me want to get some even more!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OK EVERYONES MOVED!!

Couldnt take pics, because it got dark.

But the doe pen is SOOOO nice! They have a tree, with some stumps to climb on and PLENTY of room to run around in!

The buck pen is a garden so they were getting full on grass, and seemed pretty happy

The ride SUCKED, they were crying the whole time, unless they heard my voice lol

Jenny was ok, she was laying down the whole time, still hasnt kidded though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... that would of been loud....to hear them all yelling out.... :shocked: Did you end up with a headache? :doh: :help: 
glad they are all safe.......and sounds like... a great new place for them...congrats.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya, I was so stressed out the whole way, they were really scared, so I kept talking to them, and peeking at them.

Jenny was ok, she layed the whole time, but everytime the car bumped her eyes got wide and she looked kinda scared, she was ok though if I had a finger through the crate.

They have Hotwire in the doe pen, to protect them all around, a couple got shocked last night, but not bad haha


----------

